# steering wheel options?



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

got one of these wheels, any idea if it will work on my c5?

would like the radio functions to work, anybody know how?



its also for sale pm if interested.

can the old 3 spoke steering wheel with tiptronic controls work on my car and can they control the radio? track and volume?

any ideas, thanks


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

this forum moves so much, so many replies! lmao:laugh:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

I got a 08 rs4 wheel to work in my 02 S6. I've seen threads about the paddles working.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

do you have pictures of wheel?

i really don't care about paddles, i really don't want to lose my stereo controls functions

skip song and volume.

thanks!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

UmbroVR6 said:


> do you have pictures of wheel?
> 
> i really don't care about paddles, i really don't want to lose my stereo controls functions
> 
> ...


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

do you know what parts i need to make this work?

also do your radio functions work?


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

UmbroVR6 said:


> do you know what parts i need to make this work?
> 
> also do your radio functions work?


I know what parts I used to make it work. Not sure on every model. 

I have track foreword and back. Volume up and down. And fast foreword on the left rotary knob when pressed.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

can you help me out and provide me with part numbers and instructions?

any actual pictures of how it looks on the s6?

thanks!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

UmbroVR6 said:


> can you help me out and provide me with part numbers and instructions?
> 
> any actual pictures of how it looks on the s6?
> 
> thanks!


I'll offer the same package as I did for others who have asked. 
I have hundreds of dollars of trial and error and going through it with a Audi guru in Spain through broken English emails. 

For 150 I'll give you a "how to" and pictures of my install. I'll offer what tech support I figured out over the 6 months I did the project. I'll offer what parts are needed along with part numbers I used. 

The only thing I can guarantee is it working in a 02 s6. It should work in any facelift c5 platform... Should is the keyword. 

Pm me your email and I'll send you a video of it installed and working. 

Normally I'd just do a DIY and spread the wealth but this was such a pain to get the info and, as far as I know, I'm one of the only in the states who has figured this out...


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

send me the video please.

thank you.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

send me the video please.

thank you.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

UmbroVR6 said:


> send me the video please.
> 
> thank you.


...did you pm me you email?


----------



## ChrisRoser (Nov 26, 2007)

shadowdglx said:


> I'll offer the same package as I did for others who have asked.
> I have hundreds of dollars of trial and error and going through it with a Audi guru in Spain through broken English emails.
> 
> For 150 I'll give you a "how to" and pictures of my install. I'll offer what tech support I figured out over the 6 months I did the project. I'll offer what parts are needed along with part numbers I used.
> ...


Your able to get the different stage airbag to properly function?


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

ChrisRoser said:


> Your able to get the different stage airbag to properly function?


Well there is no light if that's what you're asking. Will it blow correctly in an accident, haven't tested that yet. Supposedly the tech I worked with says it will. Honestly I've driven pre 70's cars for a lot of my life and they never had airbags.


----------

